# Battlefield 3: Beta-Start für PC und Konsolen - EA Australia gibt Uhrzeit für Startschuss bekannt



## SebastianThoeing (26. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Beta-Start für PC und Konsolen - EA Australia gibt Uhrzeit für Startschuss bekannt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Beta-Start für PC und Konsolen - EA Australia gibt Uhrzeit für Startschuss bekannt


----------



## MisterCritics (26. September 2011)

Personalausweis wird benötigt. ich glaub ich seh nicht richtig.


----------



## Faenwulf (26. September 2011)

NA ENDLICH


----------



## Faenwulf (26. September 2011)

*Naja...*



MisterCritics schrieb:


> Personalausweis wird benötigt. ich glaub ich seh nicht richtig.


 
Naja, ist doch gut, keine Macro-Über-Kiddies. Das Game is ja schließlich ab 18


----------



## wOJ (26. September 2011)

Es sind doch auch nur Origin Vorbesteller gemeint wenn es um den frühen start geht oder? Ich hab bei Amazon vorbestellt und geh wohl leer aus.


----------



## mimc1 (26. September 2011)

Tja wer keine18 is hat dan wohl die ARSCH Karte gezogen


----------



## makke12345 (26. September 2011)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> Personalausweis wird benötigt. ich glaub ich seh nicht richtig.



Überprüfung schön und gut aber das ist schon wieder ein Eingriff in Daten in die EA ihre verdammt Nase nicht zu stecken hat !


----------



## Phone83 (26. September 2011)

- Open-Beta-Teilnehmer müssen ihr Alter per Personalausweißnummer bestätigen

wtf


----------



## Dreamlfall (26. September 2011)

"Open-Beta-Teilnehmer müssen ihr Alter per Personalausweißnummer bestätigen" endlich jemand der den Kiddys ein riegelvorschiebt!


----------



## makke12345 (26. September 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Tja wer keine18 is hat dan wohl die ARSCH Karte gezogen



Es gibt auch Persogeneratoren oder die Kiddies nehmen die der eltern.


----------



## Litusail (26. September 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Tja wer keine18 is hat dan wohl die ARSCH Karte gezogen



So siehts aus.

Ich sehs schon kommen "Aufstand der Kiddies".


----------



## Chriss8185 (26. September 2011)

lol und wann gehts hier los in deutschland uhrzeit ???


----------



## Phone83 (26. September 2011)

ansich gut aber die holen sich einfach den perso von mama oder papa schnell für 2 min -.-


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> lol und wann gehts hier los in deutschland uhrzeit ???



14:00


----------



## Chriss8185 (26. September 2011)

dürfte der Startschuss um 14 Uhr deutscher Zeit fallen ich hoffe ja mal


----------



## wurzn (26. September 2011)

Finds auch recht heftig. Gibt bestimmt probs. Was macht zb ein zugereister, der evt nur nen Reisepass hat? Wo,mit wem, gleichen die des ab? Gut das ich bei origin gekauft hab. Sonst nix mit beta. Langsam gehn die mir zu weit


----------



## Floeffy (26. September 2011)

Also ihr müsst auch immer Meckern oder ? Ich finde diese Maßnahme gut, weil das Spiel ist nun mal ab 18 und sollte auch nur von denjenigen gespielt werden.  Wer Jünger is muss halt seine Eltern fragen oder sont wen. Wie gesagt ich finde das Gut und EA muss sich halt an die Angaben der USK halten.


----------



## E-K0 (26. September 2011)

wer glaubt das somit die kiddys drausen bleiben irrt sich.

1. viele die rumheulen sind sogar 18+
2 schon mal was vom Ausweisnummer Generator gehört? 
die werden wohl kaum prüfen können ob die Nummer zum Nutzer passt


----------



## Faenwulf (26. September 2011)

Genau, Dauerheuler, Dauerjammerer, Dauer-WTF-Sager = raus


----------



## mimc1 (26. September 2011)

makke12345 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Persogeneratoren oder die Kiddies nehmen die der eltern.


 Ea ist auch nicht doof, nimmt man die Persona ID der Eltern stimmt das Geburtsdatum in dem Account nicht mehr


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> wer glaubt das somit die kiddys drausen bleiben irrt sich.
> 
> 1. viele die rumheulen sind sogar 18+
> 2 schon mal was vom Ausweisnummer Generator gehört?
> die werden wohl kaum prüfen können ob die Nummer zum Nutzer passt


 

Alle sicher nichtm aber ich denk das bei vieln dann

a) das wissen fehlt, dass es sowas gibt
b) die Hemschwelle doch höher ist als man denkt, und die es nicht nutzen werden.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2011)

makke12345 schrieb:


> Überprüfung schön und gut aber das ist schon wieder ein Eingriff in Daten in die EA ihre verdammt Nase nicht zu stecken hat !


... und die Daten können nicht reproduziert werden.

Ich hab schon als 14j damals einen Perso Generator mit Turbo Pascal programmiert. 

Ich glaub kaum, dass das hier irgendwen abhält ... und ich glaube auch nicht, dass das dt. Gesetz dies fordert.


----------



## Skaty12 (26. September 2011)

Oh perfekt, um 13 Uhr Feierabend und ab in die Beta ;D
Aber diesen Mist mit dem Altersnachweis sollten die echt lassen, das ist doch viel zu umständlich... und die ganzen Kids nehmen eh den Ausweis von Mama und zocken los


----------



## Phone83 (26. September 2011)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Genau, Dauerheuler, Dauerjammerer, Dauer-WTF-Sager = raus


 WFT xD 
mein post bezog sich nur darauf das es mal endlich maßnahmen gibt. hm von null auf 100 würd ick sagen


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (26. September 2011)

Okay, habe mich geirrt - doch 14 Uhr


----------



## E-K0 (26. September 2011)

war klar diese Woche Spätschicht
fange um 14:15 an... yey xD


viel mehr interessiert mich wann man den endlich den Client laden kann 
und wann der besagte Nvidia update kommt


----------



## wurzn (26. September 2011)

Floeffy schrieb:


> Also ihr müsst auch immer Meckern oder ? Ich finde diese Maßnahme gut, weil das Spiel ist nun mal ab 18 und sollte auch nur von denjenigen gespielt werden.  Wer Jünger is muss halt seine Eltern fragen oder sont wen. Wie gesagt ich finde das Gut und EA muss sich halt an die Angaben der USK halten.


 
Sry, da muss ich schon meckern. Origin is mir wurst. Kiddis finden ihren weg. Was geht es irgendeine Behörde an, was ich zocke? Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> war klar diese Woche Spätschicht
> fange um 14:15 an... yey xD
> 
> 
> ...



Der Nvidia Beta Treiber ist schon da

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ta-im-Download/Grafikkarten-Treiber/Download/


----------



## Lordex (26. September 2011)

Und ich wette, hier heulen zu 90% nur die unter 18 Jährigen rum!


----------



## AlexLexx (26. September 2011)

@Skaty12 
die Frage ist doch eher: "Wie können private Unternehmen was mit der Nummer anfangen bzw. daruf zugreifen????"


----------



## E-K0 (26. September 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Der Nvidia Beta Treiber ist schon da



echt? also wenn ich nach update suchen lass über den Nvidia controllcenter findet der nix
es ist nicht der beta treiber  285.27 vom 13.9.2011 wenn dem meinst

News sagte ja:
"Nvidia kündigt für den anstehenden Start der Battlefield 3-Beta einen optimierten Grafikkartentreiber an, der am 26. September veröffentlicht werden soll"


----------



## MA (26. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Und ich wette, hier heulen zu 90% nur die unter 18 Jährigen rum!


 na und bin auch unter 18  habe aber closed beta daher keine außweiß notwendig und wenn schon soll man einfach die angaben seines vaters nehmen


----------



## MA (26. September 2011)

scheiße habe morgen bis halb 4 schule


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> echt? also wenn ich nach update suchen lass über den Nvidia controllcenter findet der nix
> es ist nicht der beta treiber  285.27 vom 13.9.2011 wenn dem meinst
> 
> News sagte ja:
> "Nvidia kündigt für den anstehenden Start der Battlefield 3-Beta einen optimierten Grafikkartentreiber an, der am 26. September veröffentlicht werden soll"


 

Bis zu 38 Prozent Mehrleistung in Battlefield 3: Geforce-Treiber 285.38 Beta im Download - grafikkarte, fermi, geforce treiber beta, nvidia


----------



## E-K0 (26. September 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Bis zu 38 Prozent Mehrleistung in Battlefield 3: Geforce-Treiber 285.38 Beta im Download - grafikkarte, fermi, geforce treiber beta, nvidia



ah cool, danke dir 

Bei Nvidia selbes wird der garnicht aufgelistet -.-


----------



## Skaty12 (26. September 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Ea ist auch nicht doof, nimmt man die Persona ID der Eltern stimmt das Geburtsdatum in dem Account nicht mehr


 So ein Account ist auch mal schnell neu erstellt


----------



## Mandavar (26. September 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Der Nvidia Beta Treiber ist schon da


 
Link? Auf der offiziallen Nvidia Seite ist nur ein Beta Treiber vom 13.09. zu sehen. Der ist aber nicht speziell für BF3.

Edit: Ah hab es schon gefunden.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Link? Auf der offiziallen Nvidia Seite ist nur ein Beta Treiber vom 13.09. zu sehen. Der ist aber nicht speziell für BF3.


 
Schau mal 4 Beiträge weiter oben xD


----------



## Pfisi (26. September 2011)

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=165456&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

bwta treiber funzt einwandfrei


----------



## Comandos (26. September 2011)

Ich hab kein problem mit ausweisnummer , und zum thema ausweisnummer generator  .. 1 blick in wikipedia und man kan es sich aus den fingern saugen.....
Aber wer sich mit urkundenfälschung bzw falschangaben  strafbar machen will soll sich nicht aufhalten lassen 
und in zeiten wo alle ihre persönlichsten daten auf facebook und co eh breittreten ist ne simple nummer auch nix mehr wert 

Freu mich schon auf die überlasteten download server  hoffe wird schnel im torrent netzwerk verbreitet fals die server nicht ausreichen


----------



## Nick1313 (26. September 2011)

Mannomann, hab ich Schwein. Vor einem halben Jahr Medal of Honor Limited Edition gekauft und werd' leider erst im Januar 18. Und nein Leute, ich bin kein Kiddy. Ich flame nicht, ich hate nicht, ich zocke wie ein ganz normaler Gamer.


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

Ich bin trotz allem Froh dass sich Ea an die Jugendschutzgesetze hält.Es ist meiner Ansicht nach kein "Kavaliersdelikt" wenn man entweder:
Als Erwachsener eben nicht Volljährigen Zugang zur Beta verschafft,oder sich nicht darum kümmert(Als Eltern zb.) das Kinder in solchen Spielen
nichts zu suchen haben.
Sollte Ich mitbekommen das wer im Spiel (Beta oder release Produkt) nicht Volljährig ist,werde ich dessen Daten an Ea weiterleiten,wegen meines 
"Rechtsbewusstseins".

Col. Ramp


----------



## TwoSnake (26. September 2011)

Als ob man nicht einfach den Ausweis von nem Freund bzw den Eltern nehmen könnte....naja ich bin schon über 18, da ist das sowieso kein Thema, ausser man muss eine gescannte Version zuschicken, dann mach ich nicht mit


----------



## Nick1313 (26. September 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Sollte Ich mitbekommen das wer im Spiel (Beta oder release Produkt) nicht Volljährig ist,werde ich dessen Daten an Ea weiterleiten,wegen meines
> "Rechtsbewusstseins".
> 
> Col. Ramp


 
Das ist jetzt ... nicht dein ernst, oder?


----------



## TheCrow1989 (26. September 2011)

Ea macht es einem echt leicht auf Battlefield 3 zu scheißen!  Gibt gott sei dank noch andre Publisher die keine Spayware oder Private daten zum spielen ihrer spiele verlangen


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (26. September 2011)

"Ob der Mörserschlag extra oder als Ersatz für den Raketenwerfer dient, ist noch nicht bekannt."

Direkt darunter ein Bild von einem Pionier mit Raketenwerfer...
...was sagt uns das?


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (26. September 2011)

TheCrow1989 schrieb:


> Ea macht es einem echt leicht auf Battlefield 3 zu scheißen!  Gibt gott sei dank noch andre Publisher die keine Spayware oder Private daten zum spielen ihrer spiele verlangen


 
Hä?
Echt jetzt?
Wer???


----------



## maikblack2011 (26. September 2011)

Wie hier einige heulen.Noch nie Zigaretten mitm Perso gekauft?Noch nie mit Geldkarte bezahlt?und und und....
Mit der Nummer kann eh kein Schwein was anfangen.Und gewöhnt euch langsam daran denn bald läufts wie in Korea ab das es bei jedem Spiel verlangt wird(kssn)


----------



## Maverico (26. September 2011)

spannend wär nun noch, wann die Keys endlich auftauchen


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> "Ob der Mörserschlag extra oder als Ersatz für den Raketenwerfer dient, ist noch nicht bekannt."
> 
> Direkt darunter ein Bild von einem Pionier mit Raketenwerfer...
> ...was sagt uns das?


 
Ok missverständlich ausgedückt, Ich meinte das der Mörserschlag im gleichen Slot wie der Raktentenwerfer ist und man die Wahl hat zwischen. Rakete und Mörser. So wie der Recon in BC2 die wahl zwischen C4 und Mörser hat oder der Pionier zwischen Raktenwerfer und Minen.


----------



## Chronik (26. September 2011)

Um die Open Beta zoggen zu können brauch man doch sicherlich wieder ORIGIN oder ???
Da das eine Open Beta ist frag ich jetzt mal so. Gibts da wieder, wie bei der Alpha, eine Verschwiegenheistklausel???


----------



## Emke (26. September 2011)

Und ich hab genau diese Woche Frühschicht von 05:00 - 14:00


----------



## maikblack2011 (26. September 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Um die Open Beta zoggen zu können brauch man doch sicherlich wieder ORIGIN oder ???
> Da das eine Open Beta ist frag ich jetzt mal so. Gibts da wieder, wie bei der Alpha, eine Verschwiegenheistklausel???


 
nein man darf alles öffentlich machn.steht in der beta Faq


----------



## Viper0201 (26. September 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Um die Open Beta zoggen zu können brauch man doch sicherlich wieder ORIGIN oder ???
> Da das eine Open Beta ist frag ich jetzt mal so. Gibts da wieder, wie bei der Alpha, eine Verschwiegenheistklausel???


Es ist eine OPEN BETA also für jeden zugänglich warum sollte man da über irgendetwas schweigen?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Um die Open Beta zoggen zu können brauch man doch sicherlich wieder ORIGIN oder ???
> Da das eine Open Beta ist frag ich jetzt mal so. Gibts da wieder, wie bei der Alpha, eine Verschwiegenheistklausel???



Jop brauchse, nehm an am 29 wird die Beta im origin Store auftauchen und von dort zu laden sein.

Zur Verschwiegenheit: wissen tu ich es nicht, aber das Ding ist Open, glaub kaum das die sowas machen, bei der masse an Spielern eh sinnlos.


----------



## stawacz (26. September 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Sollte Ich mitbekommen das wer im Spiel (Beta oder release Produkt) nicht Volljährig ist,werde ich dessen Daten an Ea weiterleiten,wegen meines
> "Rechtsbewusstseins".
> 
> Col. Ramp


 

junge aber sonst hast du keine sorgen??

das erinnert mich irgendwo an so nen griesgrämigen rentner der falschparker anscheißt und sich sonst auch nur um sachen kümmert die ihn eigentlich nichts angehen


----------



## Infuso (26. September 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Sollte Ich mitbekommen das wer im Spiel (Beta oder release Produkt) nicht Volljährig ist,werde ich dessen Daten an Ea weiterleiten,wegen meines
> "Rechtsbewusstseins".
> 
> Col. Ramp


 

Habe ich nicht das Recht als Endverbraucher das Spiel in vollen Zügen zu genießen ? Seh das nicht falsch - aber das ist Bullshit. Es gibt Eltern, Brüder, Freunde etc die 18 oder älter sind und es kaufen können. Mich regen Blocker auf Ingame - nun dann ist das nun mal so. Daran kann ich auch nichts ändern als mal diese Person anzusprechen. Wie diese reagiert ist ihre Sache.
Mir mit meinen 25Jahren ist es generel egal wie alt meine Mitspieler sind - SOLANGE diese nicht flamen, beleidigen, sonstigen Mist machen, normal spielen und ein gutes Klima auf dem Server zusammen bilden.


----------



## maikblack2011 (26. September 2011)

Lade gerade Beta!!!!
Jeder der schon Key hat von Gewinnspielen etc kann jetzt laden

http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt957nd83o2c.jpg


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> Lade gerade Beta!!!!
> Jeder der schon Key hat von Gewinnspielen etc kann jetzt laden
> 
> http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt957nd83o2c.jpg


 

Find ich schön das es nen Preload gibt, lernen wohl doch was dazu.


----------



## ev3rest (26. September 2011)

Und wo findet man den Download für die Beta in Origin. Bitte schreibt mal ne kurze erklärung wie ich zum Download komme, finde den nicht.


----------



## maikblack2011 (26. September 2011)

kannst nur downloaden wenn du key gewonnen hast oder einen abgestaubt hast.dann key bei origin eingeben und downloaden


----------



## ev3rest (26. September 2011)

Also erst , auf email von Ea warten. Habe so das gefühl das die trotz meines Moh limited edition mich vergessen. Das Spiel steht nähmlich nicht in meinem Ea konto.


----------



## Maverico (26. September 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> Lade gerade Beta!!!!
> Jeder der schon Key hat von Gewinnspielen etc kann jetzt laden
> 
> http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt957nd83o2c.jpg



haste Dir aber viel Mühe gegeben beim Basteln - Du solltest aber ein Spiel nehmen, was nur 2,9 GB hat ...


----------



## makke12345 (26. September 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> Lade gerade Beta!!!!
> Jeder der schon Key hat von Gewinnspielen etc kann jetzt laden
> 
> http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt957nd83o2c.jpg


 
Auch Origin Vorbesteller ?


----------



## OownerR (26. September 2011)

wie kann man als 15 jähriger das spiel downloaden ???
geht das überhaupt, kann man sich einen origin account machen wo man angibt 18 zu sein  oder geht das nur mit nem gefälschtem ausweis ):


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> junge aber sonst hast du keine sorgen??
> 
> das erinnert mich irgendwo an so nen griesgrämigen rentner der falschparker anscheißt und sich sonst auch nur um sachen kümmert die ihn eigentlich nichts angehen


 
Sicher,es könnte mir eigentlich nicht "egaler" sein was Du denkst/sagst/schreibst.
Wenngleich es den "Minderjährigen" sehr "aufstossen" wird,Minderjährige (sollte ich es Rausfinden)werden Ea gemeldet.


----------



## Maverico (26. September 2011)

was willst du mit dem Spiel? Das ist nicht umsonst erst ab 18!!


----------



## maikblack2011 (26. September 2011)

Maverico schrieb:


> haste Dir aber viel Mühe gegeben beim Basteln - Du solltest aber ein Spiel nehmen, was nur 2,9 GB hat ...


 
glaubst mir nicht?pech gehabt bin 25 und kein Troll 
schau mal in diverse Foren und dann sag das nochmal


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

OownerR schrieb:


> wie kann man als 15 jähriger das spiel downloaden ???
> geht das überhaupt, kann man sich einen origin account machen wo man angibt 18 zu sein  oder geht das nur mit nem gefälschtem ausweis ):


 
Gar nicht,und überhaupt bist Du wohl falsch hier,solltest etwa von der Annahme ausgehen das man Dir auch noch auf "Illegale" weise helfen würde.
Jeder der es doch tut sollte sich was Schämen.

Col. Ramp


----------



## Porsche2k (26. September 2011)

Maverico schrieb:


> haste Dir aber viel Mühe gegeben beim Basteln - Du solltest aber ein Spiel nehmen, was nur 2,9 GB hat ...


 
Ist kein Fake. In einem anderen Forum gibt es haufenweise Screens die die 3,9 GB zeigen. Vielleicht wegen Caspian Border?


----------



## OownerR (26. September 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Gar nicht,und überhaupt bist Du wohl falsch hier,solltest etwa von der Annahme ausgehen das man Dir auch noch auf "Illegale" weise helfen würde.
> Jeder der es doch tut sollte sich was Schämen.
> 
> Col. Ramp


 
das ist mir klar das das illegal ist, dass wäre mir aber auch egal, ich meine irgendwo wollen auch schüler die open beta herbekommen, oder soll ich semir von nem kumpel auf ein stick ziehen und dann so installieren ???


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. September 2011)

closed Beta ist ja eine Riesen Verarschung! wie die ganze beta


----------



## dangee (26. September 2011)

ja; schüler über 18. ganz recht.


----------



## Nick1313 (26. September 2011)

ev3rest schrieb:


> Und wo findet man den Download für die Beta in Origin. Bitte schreibt mal ne kurze erklärung wie ich zum Download komme, finde den nicht.


 
Hast du deinen Key gewonnen?


----------



## Maverico (26. September 2011)

OownerR schrieb:


> das ist mir klar das das illegal ist, dass wäre mir aber auch egal, ich meine irgendwo wollen auch schüler die open beta herbekommen, oder soll ich semir von nem kumpel auf ein stick ziehen und dann so installieren ???



Du scheinst das Problem nicht ganz zu verstehen ... das Spiel und damit auch die Beta ist erst ab 18 und das aus gutem Grund und somit ist es halt nicht für unter 18-Jährige geeignet und zu spielen. Abgesehen davon rennen auch so schon genug Kinder auf den BF-Servern rum.


----------



## Maverico (26. September 2011)

Porsche2k schrieb:


> Ist kein Fake. In einem anderen Forum gibt es  haufenweise Screens die die 3,9 GB zeigen. Vielleicht wegen Caspian  Border?


 
Dann nehm ich meine Aussage gern zurück und ärgere mich, dass es nun schon 3,9 GB sind und ich als Vorbesteller immer noch keinen Key habe.


----------



## Olsen84 (26. September 2011)

Finde gut, dass es noch Leute gibt, die Kids under 18 melden. Wenn auch nur 2% der Menschheit dieses Pflichbewusstsein hätte, könnten wir uns einige Debatten sparen. Darum


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

Nocheinmal ganz einfach erklärt,genauso egal wie es Minderjährigen ist ob es illegal ist,sich über bestehenden Jugendschutz "hinwegzusetzen",
so egal ist mir die ganze Bettelei um Tip´s oder gar Hilfe.
Auf der einen Seite wird gemeckert das die Eula von Origin ja sooo Unrecht sei,und bei sowas ist es dann Plötzlich wieder völlig ok.
Nix da.

Col. Ramp


----------



## mimc1 (26. September 2011)

Maverico schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich meine Aussage gern zurück und ärgere mich, dass es nun schon 3,9 GB sind und ich als Vorbesteller immer noch keinen Key habe.


 Dito


----------



## Basshinzu (26. September 2011)

OownerR schrieb:


> wie kann man als 15 jähriger das spiel downloaden ???
> geht das überhaupt, kann man sich einen origin account machen wo man angibt 18 zu sein  oder geht das nur mit nem gefälschtem ausweis ):


 leute, "die wo so sprechen tun" sollten wohl eher einen grammatik-kurs besuchen. da können auch minderjährige mitmachen!


----------



## Luzinator (26. September 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> closed Beta ist ja eine Riesen Verarschung! wie die ganze beta


 
Wieso kann man denn annehmen, dass Vorbesteller die Beta mehr als zwei Tage länger als alle anderen spielen dürfen ?
Oder wieso sollte man davon ausgehen, dass die Beta genauso lange wie jene von Bad Company 2 läuft? 
Dice hat dazu nichts versprochen. Seit einfach froh, dass es überhaupt eine Beta gibt - die Zeit zum Antesten wird trotzdem lang genug sein.

MfG


----------



## OownerR (26. September 2011)

soweit ich weis war bf2 doch auch ab 16 und mann kann die demo trozdem im internet downloaden und nur weil spiele ab 18 sind heißt es nicht das sie 15 jährige nicht spielen, hätte ich also von meinem vater mir das spiel auf amazon bestellen sollen und dann hätte ich es ohne ausweis spielen können ???


----------



## Porsche2k (26. September 2011)

Maverico schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich meine Aussage gern zurück und ärgere mich, dass es nun schon 3,9 GB sind und ich als Vorbesteller immer noch keinen Key habe.


 
Ist eigentlich schon eine Frechheit. Leute, die einen Key gewonnen haben, können schon laden, Vorbesteller und MoH-Käufer gucken (noch) in die Röhre.

Letztere dürfen sich dann nämlich, dank überlasteter Server, mit wenigen KBits/s Downloadgeschwindigkeit herumärgern, während Erstere den Client schon auf der Platte haben. 

Naja, egal. Die paar Stunden.....


----------



## shafty (26. September 2011)

also bitte, die diskussion darüber, ob unter 18 jährige die beta downloaden dürfen oder nicht, ist doch nicht ganz ernst gemeint?!
fassen wir uns doch selbst an die nase und fragen uns, wann wir angefangen haben shooter zu zocken...sicher nicht erst nach erlangen der volljährigkeit.


----------



## S-to-the-d (26. September 2011)

Da Frage ich mich wie läuft das mit der Ausweiskontrolle ab?

Geht eine Altersverifizierung über die Ausweisnummer, oder muss man eine Kopie per Mail zusenden?

Bei letzerem würde die Prüfung ja Wochen dauern.
Wird ja denke ich ein ziemlicher Verwaltungsaufwand werden.


Gruß


----------



## Olsen84 (26. September 2011)

OownerR schrieb:


> hätte ich also von meinem vater mir das spiel auf amazon bestellen sollen und dann hätte ich es ohne ausweis spielen können ???


 
Diese Verhaltensweisen sind ein Grund dafür, dass Politiker sich gegenseitig die Köpfe darüber einschlagen, ob es überhaupt noch "gewaltverherrlichende" Spiele geben darf oder nicht. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Möchtegerneltern, die nicht in der Lage sind, ihre Kinder altersgemäß / überhaupt zu erziehen...


----------



## OownerR (26. September 2011)

@ olsen84

achso du warst ein artiger junge und hast ab 11 jahren keine spiele für 12 gespielt oder filme ab 12 oder 16 gekuckt und natürlich als 15 jähriger keine filme ab 18 oder ego shooter, ja ne is klar , guck erstma in spigel bevor du hier über erziehung redest !!!


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

Tut mir Leid,aber Du solltest nun Unverzüglich damit aufhören ,deine Wünsche Rechtfertigen zu wollen.
Das Spiel ist ab 18,du hast selbst zugegeben das Du nicht die Volljährigkeit erreicht hast,damit ist es für Dich nicht Erlaubt.
Sollte ich weiterhin davon Lesen das nach Hilfe gefragt wird muss ich Leider Pc-Games Moderatoren darüber Informieren,
und auch Leute(ab 18 )die hier Minderjährigen helfen,sich auf Illegale weise vor der Volljährigkeit Erwachsenen-Spiele zu beschaffen,werden von mir gemeldet.

Col. Ramp


----------



## Olsen84 (26. September 2011)

OownerR schrieb:


> @ olsen84
> 
> achso du warst ein artiger junge und hast ab 11 jahren keine spiele für 12 gespielt oder filme ab 12 oder 16 gekuckt und natürlich als 15 jähriger keine filme ab 18 oder ego shooter, ja ne is klar , guck erstma in spigel bevor du hier über erziehung redest !!!


 
Meine Eltern hatten direkt nach der Wende eine Videothek, weswegen ich stets Hardware als auch Software direkt vor der Nase hatte. Und ich gebe dir meine Hand dafür, dass ich nicht einen Film ab 12 genossen habe, bevor ich 12 war. Selbst wenn meine ältere Schwester einen solchen sehen durfte, hatte ich in dem Zimmer nichts verloren. Insofern kannst du mir hier Spiegel ins Zimmer hängen wie du möchtest, außer meinen Knackarsch werde ich mir dabei nichts vorwerfen müssen. Spiele ab 18 für 15jährige? No way.

PS: Ich habe dir nicht vorwerfen wollen, dass du das versuchst. Das liegt wahrscheinlich in der Natur des Menschen. Hab ich mit 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit auch versucht. Schade ist es nur, dass es sogenannte Erziehungsberechtigte gibt, die es auch noch ermöglichen.


----------



## azzlack (26. September 2011)

Hallo leute, was kann ich machen , wenn ich zwar volljährig bin , aber kein personalausweiß habe ( bin kein deutscher ) ?


----------



## OownerR (26. September 2011)

@ r4mp4ge , okay hast mich überredet (;
ich hör auf und @ olsen84, okay


----------



## dangee (26. September 2011)

OownerR schrieb:


> [...] guck erstma in spigel bevor du hier über erziehung redest !!!


 prost mahlzeit 

Es ist vollkommen legal, wenn du deine Eltern fragst ob sie es dir herunterladen und gestatten dieses Spiel zu zocken. In Begleitung darf man auch mit 10 einen 12er Film schauen etc.


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

dangee schrieb:


> prost mahlzeit
> 
> Es ist vollkommen legal, wenn du deine Eltern fragst ob sie es dir herunterladen und gestatten dieses Spiel zu zocken. In Begleitung darf man auch mit 10 einen 12er Film schauen etc.


 
Vielen Dank, werde dich mal Melden.
Erstens wegen des nicht Richtigen Tipp´s,denn sollten es seine "Eltern" ihm herunterladen oder wie auch immer zugänglich machen haben Sie Versagt,
meiner Ansicht nach komplett.
Es ist etwas anderes wenn man ein zb. 6 Jähriges Kind in einen Film ab 12 mitnimmt.
Das Spiel ist ab 18,da gibts kein"in begleitung eines Erwachsenen.

Col. Ramp


----------



## dangee (26. September 2011)

Mit der Erlaubnis der Eltern darf sehr Wohl ein Minderjähriger einen 18er Titel spielen! Ob das jetzt richtig oder falsch ist, sprich ob das Kind entsprechend reif für den Titel ist, haben nunmal nur die Erziehungsberechtigten zu entscheiden. In wiefern deren Entscheidung die Richtige ist entzieht sich der Beurteilung Außenstehender.


----------



## Olsen84 (26. September 2011)

dangee schrieb:


> Mit der Erlaubnis der Eltern darf sehr Wohl ein Minderjähriger einen 18er Titel spielen! Ob das jetzt richtig oder falsch ist, sprich ob das Kind entsprechend reif für den Titel ist, haben nunmal nur die Erziehungsberechtigten zu entscheiden. In wiefern deren Entscheidung die Richtige ist entzieht sich der Beurteilung Außenstehender.


 
Damit dürftest du sogar Recht haben und wir sollten die Diskussion beenden. 

1.) Wird sein Papa das Spiel nicht kaufen, um es dann mit ihm zusammen zu zocken und gegebenenfalls "kritische" Inhalte pädagogisch aufzuarbeiten. Zumindest ging es hier nur darum, dass die Eltern das Spiel einfach für die Kids besorgen und sie anschließend ihrem (übertrieben gesagt) Schicksal überlassen.

2.) Unterstreichst du damit auch lediglich die Aussage, dass es viel zu wenig pflichtbewusste / aufgeklärte Eltern gibt. Viele haben es einfach selbst nie besser gelernt bekommen. Wie sollten sie dann in der Lage sein, es weiter zu geben?

Führt letztendlich wirklich nur dazu, dass ich persönlich (ausschließlich aus Pflichtebwusstsein) jede weitere "Strangulierung" meiner Rechte/Mündigkeit in Bezug auf Gewaltdarstellungen akzeptiere, um somit Teil einer gesünderen digitalen Erziehung zu sein.


----------



## Meinkraftletsplay (26. September 2011)

dangee schrieb:


> Mit der Erlaubnis der Eltern darf sehr Wohl ein Minderjähriger einen 18er Titel spielen! Ob das jetzt richtig oder falsch ist, sprich ob das Kind entsprechend reif für den Titel ist, haben nunmal nur die Erziehungsberechtigten zu entscheiden. In wiefern deren Entscheidung die Richtige ist entzieht sich der Beurteilung Außenstehender.


 
/sign
Ein 17 jähriger der in 4 Wochen 18 wird ist sicherlich nicht alt genug um ein 18ner Titel zu spielen.
Boah und kannst du dieses Sinnlose Gemelde lassen, Rampage? Wir könnten dich meiner Meinung nach alle Melden weil das was du hier zum Teil schreibst nicht zum Thema passt und deshalb für mich Spam ist.

Ich finde das sich hier einige andere mal an den Kopf fassen sollten und nicht mal denken das sie diejenigen sind die das Spiel lieber nicht spielen sollten. Trotz ihres Mindestalters von 18 Jahren.

Mehr schreibe ich dazu nicht....

MfG


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Damit dürftest du sogar Recht haben und wir sollten die Diskussion beenden.
> 
> 1.) Wird sein Papa das Spiel nicht kaufen, um es dann mit ihm zusammen zu zocken und gegebenenfalls "kritische" Inhalte pädagogisch aufzuarbeiten. Zumindest ging es hier nur darum, dass die Eltern das Spiel einfach für die Kids besorgen und sie anschließend ihrem (übertrieben gesagt) Schicksal überlassen.
> 
> ...


 
Ramp:ehmm ok ich Respektiere dass Du die Diskussion gerne Abschließen möchtest,bitte eins noch,
eben DAS die Jugendlichen immer öfters,auf welche weise auch immer,Zugriff auf nicht Altersgerechte Inhalte haben,werden eben unsere "Rechte" als Volljährige immer weiter beschnitten werden,ich hätte wirklich kein Interesse nun wieder Hello Kitty in Wonderland spielen zu müssen,
weil eben alles "beschnitten" wurde.

Col. Ramp


----------



## Tobs111 (26. September 2011)

also ganz ehrlich ich bin 16 und meine eltern haben keinerlei probleme damit das ist "gewaltverherlichende" Tietel spiele. Also könnt ich ja dann theoretisch auch spielen, wenn ein Elternteil die einverständnis gibt seine Personalausweisnummer anzugeben, oder irre ich?


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

Meinkraftletsplay schrieb:


> /sign
> Ein 17 jähriger der in 4 Wochen 18 wird ist sicherlich nicht alt genug um ein 18ner Titel zu spielen.
> Boah und kannst du dieses Sinnlose Gemelde lassen, Rampage? Wir könnten dich meiner Meinung nach alle Melden weil das was du hier zum Teil schreibst nicht zum Thema passt und deshalb für mich Spam ist.
> RAMP:
> ...


 
Ramp:***seidank!

Col. Ramp


----------



## wurzn (26. September 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, werde dich mal Melden.
> Erstens wegen des nicht Richtigen Tipp´s,denn sollten es seine "Eltern" ihm herunterladen oder wie auch immer zugänglich machen haben Sie Versagt,
> meiner Ansicht nach komplett.
> Es ist etwas anderes wenn man ein zb. 6 Jähriges Kind in einen Film ab 12 mitnimmt.
> ...


 
sry, aber wie bistn du drauf?
haben wohl noch andere eltern grob versagt


----------



## Olsen84 (26. September 2011)

Meinkraftletsplay schrieb:


> Ein 17 jähriger der in 4 Wochen 18 wird ist sicherlich nicht alt genug um ein 18ner Titel zu spielen.


 
Meine letzte Aussage zu diesem Thema, da es ja wirklich weit am eigentlichen Thema vorbei schrammt:

Auch 25jährige müssen geistig noch lange nicht so weit sein, derartige Software bedenkenlos konsumieren zu können. Allein der Personalausweis macht diesbezüglich also noch lange keine allgemeingültige Aussage. Ebenso kann natürlich auch ein 17jähriger "reif" für Battlefield 3 sein. Das ist doch gar keine Frage. Ich habe beruflich mit Jugendlichen zu tun und 15... da wird unter anderem noch mit offener Tür, Licht im Gang und Fön am Bauch (das ist kein Witz ) geschlafen. In diesem Alter gibts für mich noch keinerlei Handlungsspielraum im Umgang mit 18er Software. 

Aber genug gesabbelt. Belehren werde und muss ich ja hier eh keinen


----------



## makke12345 (26. September 2011)

@ Rampage selbst wenn du hier Leute meldest (was eh schwachsinn ist) was soll PC Games machen ? Leuten Zugang zu einer frei Verfügbaren News streichen bzw. Pc Games Accounts sperren ? Die haben rein gar nichts mit EA zu tun. Dazu kann jeder einen anderen Nicknamen haben. Beispiel ich hier makke12345 und woanders heiß ich Paul91.  

@ Topic

Es ist sehr wohl erlaubt Spiele ab 18 (16,12 etc.) vor dem jeweiligen Alter zu spielen. Steht sogar irgendwo in Gesetz das die Eltern dann eben haften. Erlaubt ist es allemal. Von daher darf EA den Zugang selbst dann nicht sperren. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre ein telefonat oder ähnliches.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (26. September 2011)

Sry für OT aber ich muss immer lachen, wenn ich "Col. Ramp" lese. 

Warst du tatsächlich bei der US-Armee und hast dir den Rang eines Colonel's erarbeitet und benutzt ihn jetzt im Zusammenhang mit deinem akgekürzten Nick 

oder 

(entschuldige den Ausdruck) spinnst du dir den jedesmal davor um auf irgendeinen virtuellen Titel hinzuweisen,  - und wenn warum nennst du dich Rampage und nicht gleich Col. Ramp, dann müssest du das doch nicht jedes verschissene mal vor deinen Post schreiben!?


Super Gen. of the Gunnery Army Master Sergeant to the Extreme s3nSe


----------



## ElPillE (26. September 2011)

Der Internetprophet ist geboren  Oh mein Gott ... Beiträge von *r4mp4ge sind doch mal zum Lachen. Ich finde dieses Gerede sollte man mal unverzüglich melden. xD Das kann sich ja keiner antun.  

1. Es ist ganz natürlich, dass du aufgrund eines Eintrages im Forum, dass Alter einer Person bestimmen kannst. Es kann hier jeder reinschreiben was er will und sich genau über solche Reaktionen einfach nur tierisch kaputtlachen.
2. EA hat dich auserwählt, um mit einer geheimen Superwaffe in Battlefield 3 das Alter der Spieler zu identifizieren ? 
3. Die haben bestimmt auch schon ein Protokoll vorbereitet, extra für dich, wo du alle Spieler auflisten kannst, die angeblich nicht volljährig sind. 
4. Bitte spam hier nicht dieses Forum voll, denn es geht um das Spiel und nicht um deine heilige Internetmission!
5. Wo steht bitte der Bus mit den Leuten, die dein Gelaber interessiert?

Wer will, wird einen Weg finden, dass war doch schon immer so. 

Nochmal zur ursprünglichen Frage: Wie wollen die deine Ausweisnummer live abgleichen? Dann müsste denen doch ein sehr kostspieliger Zugang zu einem Server der BRD zugänglich gemacht worden sein. So viel Aufwand für eine Beta ? Ich glaube es eher nicht.

Wenn jemand dazu etwas rausfindet, bitte eine konstruktive Antwort 
*


----------



## CJ18 (26. September 2011)

Also ich finde das mit dem Personal Ausweis eine gute Idee, aber dennoch ist es sinnlos da wie schon oft erwähnt die Leute die unter 18 Jahren sind eine Möglichkeit finden das Spiel dennoch zu Spielen, und machen kann dagegen leider gar nichts.

Ich warte auch schon auf meinen Key denn ich habe auch MoH LE, laut dem Support sind die Keys gestern raus gegangen, aber wer nicht warten kann oder angst hat die Closed Beta zu verpassen einfach mal den Support anschreiben


----------



## Meinkraftletsplay (26. September 2011)

ElPillE schrieb:


> Der Internetprophet ist geboren  Oh mein Gott ... Beiträge von *r4mp4ge sind doch mal zum Lachen. Ich finde dieses Gerede sollte man mal unverzüglich melden. xD Das kann sich ja keiner antun.
> 
> 1. Es ist ganz natürlich, dass du aufgrund eines Eintrages im Forum, dass Alter einer Person bestimmen kannst. Es kann hier jeder reinschreiben was er will und sich genau über solche Reaktionen einfach nur tierisch kaputtlachen.
> 2. EA hat dich auserwählt, um mit einer geheimen Superwaffe in Battlefield 3 das Alter der Spieler zu identifizieren ?
> ...


 

Es sind Geburts- Tag, Monat und Jahr so wie ich das sehe im Code enthalten. hinter den ersten << die Zahlen. Bei mir stimmen di zummindest mit meinen Geburtstag ein


----------



## Mantelhuhn (26. September 2011)

ElPillE schrieb:


> Der Internetprophet ist geboren  Oh mein Gott ... Beiträge von *r4mp4ge sind doch mal zum Lachen. Ich finde dieses Gerede sollte man mal unverzüglich melden. xD Das kann sich ja keiner antun.
> 
> 1. Es ist ganz natürlich, dass du aufgrund eines Eintrages im Forum, dass Alter einer Person bestimmen kannst. Es kann hier jeder reinschreiben was er will und sich genau über solche Reaktionen einfach nur tierisch kaputtlachen.
> 2. EA hat dich auserwählt, um mit einer geheimen Superwaffe in Battlefield 3 das Alter der Spieler zu identifizieren ?
> ...


 
dasselbe hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, wie die das mit den ausweisen kontrollieren wollen


----------



## Mandavar (26. September 2011)

CJ18 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das mit dem Personal Ausweis eine gute Idee, aber dennoch ist es sinnlos da wie schon oft erwähnt die Leute die unter 18 Jahren sind eine Möglichkeit finden das Spiel dennoch zu Spielen, und machen kann dagegen leider gar nichts.
> 
> Ich warte auch schon auf meinen Key denn ich habe auch MoH LE, laut dem Support sind die Keys gestern raus gegangen, aber wer nicht warten kann oder angst hat die Closed Beta zu verpassen einfach mal den Support anschreiben


 
Gestern??? Ah! Ich ha auch keinen bekommen... 

Edit: Die Keys für MoH Besitzer und Vorbesteller wurden nicht gestern verschickt, sondern werden heute Nacht und morgen früh verschickt.


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

s3nSeLeZz schrieb:


> Sry für OT aber ich muss immer lachen, wenn ich "Col. Ramp" lese.
> 
> RAMP:
> Das ist Beabsichtigt,und dein hohn wird zu meiner "Ehre". Neider
> ...


 
Rampein Titel scheint mir ""etwas aus der Luft" gegriffen,aber Ok,wenns Dich "shee macht".

@ makke:etwas das ich hier als "Offtopic" bezeichne,Kindern helfen Bf 3 zu Spielen.Und über Voice kann man zt. sehr gut merken ,wer denn "ein Kind" ist.(zb. im Spiel).
Nur weil Ich nun eben "Mobil" mache für den Jugendschutz,gibt es vielleicht eine 1 % Chance endlich mal jemanden Aufzuwecken.
Leider wurde dieser Thread meiner Ansicht nach missbraucht,um in erfahrung zu bringen wie man denn nun als Minderjähriger sich Zugriff verschaffen könnte.

Col. Ramp


----------



## CJ18 (26. September 2011)

Der Support meinte das einige Mails schon gestern weg sind aber ich hoffe das sie mal die Dinger los senden denn ich will nicht 10h für den Client Download benötigen


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

ElPillE schrieb:


> Der Internetprophet ist geboren  Oh mein Gott ... Beiträge von *r4mp4ge sind doch mal zum Lachen. Ich finde dieses Gerede sollte man mal unverzüglich melden. xD Das kann sich ja keiner antun.
> 
> RAMP:Es gibt da einen Button in deinem Profil,hättest Du dir mühe gegeben den zu benutzen,müsste man mit deinem Gequältem "Humor" ja nicht so herumwedeln.
> ElPillE:
> ...



Ramp:Also du warst jedenfalls nicht in dem Bus mit den leuten "die es Interessierte",man nimmt an Du wirst wohl noch "Darunter" sein......Roflmao*Spotz*
Ea hat mich nicht "ausgewählt"noch hast Du es,trotzdessen lasse ich mich nicht weiter auf deine Stichelei dazu ein,zu billig.
Und die Frage mit der Ausweisnummer hat man Dir ja auch schon beantwortet wie Ich seh,solltest wieder mal an einer Schule vorbeikommen,kannst Dich ja wieder Anmelden,damit Du mal was "Lernst".

Col. Ramp


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

Was ich an der ganzen Sache mit dem closed beta einfach nur lächerlich finde, ist das es nur 2 Tage unterschied zur Open Beta sind...

Ich wette viele die sich MoH extra für die Closed Beta geholt haben sind extrem Sauer. Ich hatte es mir nämlich auch anders vorgestellt, so in etwa 2-4 Wochen Closed und dann Open...


----------



## azzlack (26. September 2011)

ICH BITTE UM AUFMERSAMKEIT!
ICH BIN VOLLJÄHRIG , BESITZE JEDOCH KEIN PERSONALAUSWEISS, DA ICH AUCH NICHT DEUTSCHER STAATSBÜRGER BIN , WAS KANN MAN DA MACHEN ?


----------



## Emke (26. September 2011)

@azzlack

1. Caps ausmachen
2. Das geht mit dem Reisepass genauso... geht ja nur um die Nummer mit 1 Buchstaben und 7 Zahlen


----------



## Bl4ckburn (26. September 2011)

azzlack schrieb:


> ICH BITTE UM AUFMERSAMKEIT!
> ICH BIN VOLLJÄHRIG , BESITZE JEDOCH KEIN PERSONALAUSWEISS, DA ICH AUCH NICHT DEUTSCHER STAATSBÜRGER BIN , WAS KANN MAN DA MACHEN ?


 Einbürgerungstest?


----------



## endmaster (26. September 2011)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Was ich an der ganzen Sache mit dem closed beta einfach nur lächerlich finde, ist das es nur 2 Tage unterschied zur Open Beta sind...
> 
> Ich wette viele die sich MoH extra für die Closed Beta geholt haben sind extrem Sauer. Ich hatte es mir nämlich auch anders vorgestellt, so in etwa 2-4 Wochen Closed und dann Open...


 
Dann haben die eben falsch spekuliert.
Oder hatte EA jemals von einem größeren zeitlichen Abstand gesprochen?
Ich finde, wir sollten froh sein, dass die open Beta so lange geht. Und nur, weil alle "früher" zugriff haben, macht es ja nicht die Beta für die MOH-Käufer schlechter.


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

Wie was? Ausweiss? hööö? Habe mir die comments nicht durchgelesen und habe heut auch keine Lust drauf...wofür brauch man einen Ausweiss???


Waaasssss? Also jetzt geht EA echt zu weit wenn man seine Ausweiss daten angeben soll....dann echt ohne mich!!!

2.Edit Also nur für die Beta, oder auch fürs Original?


----------



## Emke (26. September 2011)

@DerBlop

Bevor die Beta zocken kannst musst eine Altersprüfung machen mit nem Reisepass oder Personalausweis. Key alleine reicht nicht musst auch mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

Emke schrieb:


> @DerBlop
> 
> Bevor die Beta zocken kannst musst eine Altersprüfung machen mit nem Reisepass oder Personalausweis. Key alleine reicht nicht musst auch mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein


 Doch, Key langt. Denn der Altersnachweiß ist nur für die Open Beta. Und für die braucht man kein Key.


----------



## Emke (26. September 2011)

Danke NilsonNeo4 für die Korrektur! Wusst ich gar nicht das dies nur für die OB gilt


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

Danke Emke, aber gilt das nur für die Beta? Das könnte ich noch verstehen weil man nichts kauft und von daher keinen alters nachweiss erbringen muß. 
Oder ist das auch bei der Verkaufsversion so?...denn da hätte ich absolut was dagegen...


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

Sry für den Doppel Post aber irgendwie habe ich mich zu tode refresht und nichts von meinen Edits gesehen. Und wo ich nen neuen Post gesendet habe kam alles neues... :/ anyway Beta ist für mich gestrichen.... gebe den doch keine Personen angaben.... niemals!


----------



## Emke (26. September 2011)

Die einzige Angabe ist eine 8-stellige Prüfziffer. Aus dem kann EA lediglich das Geburtsdatum rauslesen zur Alterskontrolle und nichts anderes


----------



## tavrosffm (26. September 2011)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Was ich an der ganzen Sache mit dem closed beta einfach nur lächerlich finde, ist das es nur 2 Tage unterschied zur Open Beta sind...
> 
> Ich wette viele die sich MoH extra für die Closed Beta geholt haben sind extrem Sauer. Ich hatte es mir nämlich auch anders vorgestellt, so in etwa 2-4 Wochen Closed und dann Open...


 
also wenn man mal davon ausgeht dass sich da jede menge peoplez gleichzeitig die open beta saugen werden und wohlmöglich bei origin anmelden wollen finde ich das schon einen vorteil für die die sich moh extra zugelegt haben.
vor allem was willst du mit den knapp 100 leuten die moh gekauft haben für ein großartiges online spielvergnügen erwarten.
da ist es doch nur sinnvoll wenn da mehr open beta zocker mitmachen.
und zwei tage wird schon ausreichen um sich die besten camperplätze aussuchen zu können.

ich für meinen teil werde mir das ganze nicht antun da ich mir die ganze prozedur ersparen möchte.
klar das mit dem pass muss wohl sein aber da kommen ja noch die oben angesprochenen probleme mit sicherheit dazu.
origin anmeldeorgie / downloadgeschwindigkeit von 5 kb pro sek / kompatibilitätsprobleme etc etc.
das war bei bf2 ja bei weitem nicht so kompliziert und vor allem war auch weniger gehype um teil zwei.
möchte gar nicht wissen was für ein gecheate dann die erste zeit bei bf3 aufkommt.
werde mir die vollversion trotzdem geben.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (26. September 2011)

makke12345 schrieb:


> @ Rampage selbst wenn du hier Leute meldest  (was eh schwachsinn ist) was soll PC Games machen ? Leuten Zugang zu  einer frei Verfügbaren News streichen bzw. Pc Games Accounts sperren ?  Die haben rein gar nichts mit EA zu tun. Dazu kann jeder einen anderen  Nicknamen haben. Beispiel ich hier makke12345 und woanders heiß ich  Paul91.
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> Es ist sehr wohl erlaubt Spiele ab 18  (16,12 etc.) vor dem jeweiligen Alter zu spielen. Steht sogar irgendwo  in Gesetz das die Eltern dann eben haften. Erlaubt ist es allemal. Von  daher darf EA den Zugang selbst dann nicht sperren. Einzige Möglichkeit  wäre ein telefonat oder ähnliches.



Eben mit nichten. Wenn es der EULA des jeweiligen Herstellers widerspricht, ist es eben nicht jedem erlaubt Spiele zu spielen, die nicht dem entsprechenden Alter freigegeben wurden. 
Zudem ist das weithin bekannte "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder" großer Humbug... Eltern haften nur wenn diese ihre Aufsichtspflicht nachweisbar vernachlässigen und es zu Schäden kommt. Und im Falle von Spielen ist das eh hinfällig, da der Verkäufer bestraft (5000€ Bußgeld glaub ich) wird wenn nachgewiesen werden kann, dass der minderjährige das Spiel bei ihm erworben hat.


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

Also 8 Stellige Prüfziffer, wie kann man daraus das alter ablesen...wenn nicht auch eine "in Grenzen" Personen abhängige Statistik erstellen? ansonsten könnte man das ja fälschen oder nicht?


----------



## Adrenalin23 (26. September 2011)

Blöde Frage von mir, aber woher weiß ich ob ich einen Key bekomme, und bitte nicht die Antwort:" Wenn er da ist!" 

Habe vor einem Monat die Limited Edition vorbestellt, mit Medal of Honor.

Danke für eure antworten ^^


----------



## xoinkx (26. September 2011)

also ich finde das gut das die das alter prüfen so bleiben wenigstens die Kids weg!


----------



## Emke (26. September 2011)

Wenn BF3 vor dem 25.09.2011 auf --> Origin vorbestellt hast <--, bekommst auch nen Key.


----------



## mrhit77 (26. September 2011)

Adrenalin23 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage von mir, aber woher weiß ich ob ich einen Key bekomme, und bitte nicht die Antwort:" Wenn er da ist!"
> 
> Habe vor einem Monat die Limited Edition vorbestellt, mit Medal of Honor.
> 
> Danke für eure antworten ^^


 
na in der tier-1 edition war doch. wenn ich mich recht entsinne, der key bereits enthalten oder nicht? diesen müsstest du ja dann aktivieren logischer weise^^


----------



## HardCoreStyler (26. September 2011)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob da was kommt!!! Scheen das ich diese Woche Nachtschicht habe!


----------



## spike00 (26. September 2011)

xoinkx schrieb:


> also ich finde das gut das die das alter prüfen so bleiben wenigstens die Kids weg!


 Stimmt den Ausweis kurz vom Vater zu entwenden ist ja zu schwer. -.-


----------



## TheCrow1989 (26. September 2011)

ot
hmm seit der papst in deuschland war krichen schon wieder diese kirchen spinner und moralapostel ala rampage  aus ihren löchern !
hop geht ein paar hexen verbrennen !


----------



## spike00 (26. September 2011)

OownerR schrieb:


> wie kann man als 15 jähriger das spiel downloaden ???
> geht das überhaupt, kann man sich einen origin account machen wo man angibt 18 zu sein  oder geht das nur mit nem gefälschtem ausweis ):


 
Geht nur mit deinem gefälschten Schülerausweis,....schnell das Geburtsdatum mit nem Tintenkiller umändern und los gehts XD


----------



## dangee (26. September 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Rampein Titel scheint mir ""etwas aus der Luft" gegriffen,aber Ok,wenns Dich "shee macht".
> 
> @ makke:etwas das ich hier als "Offtopic" bezeichne,Kindern helfen Bf 3 zu Spielen.Und über Voice kann man zt. sehr gut merken ,wer denn "ein Kind" ist.(zb. im Spiel).
> Nur weil Ich nun eben "Mobil" mache für den Jugendschutz,gibt es vielleicht eine 1 % Chance endlich mal jemanden Aufzuwecken.
> ...


 
Du hast scheinbar die Lage missverstanden. Niemand hat hier versucht Kindern zu helfen BF3 zu spielen! Es wird niemand Kindern dies ermöglichen außer denen, die in der Lage sind den Reifegrad (und die somit die geistige Eignung der Sprösslinge solche Spiele zu spielen) zu beurteilen und auch nun mal die einzigen, die es dürfen: Die Erziehungsberechtigten. 
Deswegen solltest du dich nicht zum Auserchorenen ausrufen zu richten wer welche Spiele spielt und wer nicht. Per se allen Minderjährigen dies zu untersagen und auf einen Tag genau festzulegen ab wann dies nun erlaubt sei ist schlichtweg der einzige Weg den Verkauf(!) zu reglementieren jedoch spiegelt dies nicht zwangsläufig die persönliche Reife wieder. Manche sind mit 16 "so weit" andere vllt nie (wie Vorredner das schon mehrfach jetzt dargelegt haben). Diese Entscheidung (Kauf + Zugänglichkeiten bereitstellen vor Ort-> Spiel auf PC zum zocken freigegeben) liegt bei Minderjährigen nur bei den Eltern. Der Rahmen für den Kauf/Verkauf beim Gesetzgeber.

Der Hinweis, die Eltern zu fragen, spiegelt somit keinerlei Tipps wieder sondern lediglich den einzigen richtigen Weg: Die zu fragen, die die Verantwortung für Junior haben und den Reifegrad einschätzen können. In wie fern nun die Eltern wirklich sich mit Kind und Spiel auseinandersetzen und wie fundiert deren Urteil ist, entschließt sich so ziemlich allen anderen.

so. letzter Kommentar zum OffTopic.


----------



## spike00 (26. September 2011)

Ich wart mal ob sich Freunde von mir für die Beta anmelden, dann zieh ich mir die auch und meld mich mit ihren Account an.


----------



## ElPillE (26. September 2011)

@rampage :

haha ja wenn das spiel ab 25 ist werd ich wohl in dem bus sitzen xD 
Deine propaganda kannst du echt woanders verbreiten, das passt einfach nicht hier hin. Klar prüft EA die Nummer, um Minderjährige "abzuhalten" dieses Spiel zu spielen aber zu behaupten dieser Thread verhilft Minderjährigen sich Zugang zu verschaffen und noch drohen (was kompletter Schwachsinn ist) mit der Meldung bei EA, ist komplette Paranoia. Das hat nichts mit Zivilcourage zu tun, das ist einfach nur peinlich! Überlass das mit dem Jugendschutz doch einfach dem Publisher und der USK und alle sind glücklich. 

Über andere bestimmen zu wollen, ob sie spielen dürfen oder nicht und das in einem Forum, in das jeder reinschreiben kann was er will, ist für mich kein Akt der Zivilcourage, sondern einfach nur Geltungsbedürfnis.


----------



## lippianer (26. September 2011)

ElPillE schrieb:


> @rampage :
> 
> haha ja wenn das spiel ab 25 ist werd ich wohl in dem bus sitzen xD
> Deine propaganda kannst du echt woanders verbreiten, das passt einfach nicht hier hin. Klar prüft EA die Nummer, um Minderjährige "abzuhalten" dieses Spiel zu spielen aber zu behaupten dieser Thread verhilft Minderjährigen sich Zugang zu verschaffen und noch drohen (was kompletter Schwachsinn ist) mit der Meldung bei EA, ist komplette Paranoia. Das hat nichts mit Zivilcourage zu tun, das ist einfach nur peinlich! Überlass das mit dem Jugendschutz doch einfach dem Publisher und der USK und alle sind glücklich.
> ...


 Aha 18 sind Sie trotzdem nicht, das ihr euch so heiß macht alle auf das Spiel! Achso bis Morgen um 14 Uhr^^


----------



## r4mp4ge (26. September 2011)

Letzter meiner Posts zu dem OT Thema Minderjährige in Bf3.
Jemand wie ElPillE findet mir zu schnell "Entschuldigungen" was denn hier angebracht sei und was nicht.
Nicht nur Ea ist es vorbehalten abzusichern damit der Jugendschutz eingehalten wird,auch mich als Erwachsenen stört es sehr,mitten in einer Runde plötzlich ein Kind über Voice auszumachen,oder selbst im Chat könnte man ab und an von der Art der Kommentare annehmen das da etwas nicht stimmt.
Natürlich werde Ich meine Meinung darüber Ea dann auch nebst Acc Namen Posten damit sie das Weiterverfolgen.
Und wer des Lesens mächtig ist und den Thread mal zurückblättert wird dann schnell merken das es sehr wohl ausgenutzt wurde um gezielte Fragen bezüglich 
der umgehung des Altersnachweises gab.
So wie ElPillE mir das Recht absprechen will,mobil dagegen zu machen mit dem Vorschub des Geltungsbedürfnisses,lässt mich nurmehr vermuten das es sich bei Ihm nicht um einen "Volljährigen" handelt.
Ps:Keine der hier geschriebenen "Negativen" Reaktionen wird mich veranlassen von meinem Vorhaben abzusehen. K?thxbye

Col. Ramp


----------



## ElPillE (26. September 2011)

dann lass ich dich mal in dem glauben


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (26. September 2011)

Naja, wenn du meinst dass du anhand von der Stimme, oder vom Chatten sofort Minderjährige erkennst, tuts mir eigentlich Leid um die Zeit, die du darauf verwenden wirst auf anderen Profilseiten rumzusurfen, und Anhaltspunkte zu suchen jemanden an den Wagen zu pissen.

Wers Game nicht grieft', kann so alt sein wie er will. Für mich zählt Spielspaß und der ist ZUM GLÜCK nicht vom Alter abhängig.

Mobilisier' dich bei Alkohol, Drogen oder Kinderprostitution, dass kann ich nachvollziehen, aber bevormunde nicht irgendwelche Kinder von denen du den Samenspender nicht kennst.

Unabhängig davon, EA kratzt's glaube ich eher weniger, Hauptsache die Kasse klingelt. In dem Sinne, schönen Abend noch!


----------



## IJOJOI (26. September 2011)

Das mit dem Personalausweis ist eine gute Idee..
Wenn dass für mehr oftmals brutalere Spiele auch gilt/gelten würde wäre dass echt toll...
Ausserdem müsste ich als nun doch schon alter Zocker nicht ständig den Voice muten, weil in CS, COD, BF etc 8 Jährige Crossfirezocker herumspamen...
Danke EA 
Wem auch immer das eingefallen ist, tolle Idee


----------



## hanso (26. September 2011)

Taugt der sound was im Spiel also Wummern und so ?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

hanso schrieb:


> Taugt der sound was im Spiel also Wummern und so ?


 
Jop, das was ich auf der gamescon gehört hab, hört sich ganau so an wie in den trailern.


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

mhh wenn hier schon wie schnick schnack rumgelabert wird und alles andere wie privatsphäre ausser 8 gelassen wird , gehöre ich wohl nicht in dieses forum....sorry aber bf3 war und ist mein lieblingsspiel aber es stirbt mit jedem mal!!!!!


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

schade das nicht alle mitmachen ....nichts kaufen...genau wie doppel post...


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

trippel xxx post ,,, ich kaufs nicht....habe mich anstecken lassen, und übereden...aber wer nachdenkt, sollte es sehen...danke..lang lebe die freiheit


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

wir sind viele


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

Zeigt Fagge!


----------



## Silveraptor (26. September 2011)

Mal ne Frage hab ich des richtig Verstanden das die die Battlefield 3 vorbestellt haben auch an der Closed Beta teilnehmen????


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. September 2011)

Silveraptor schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage hab ich des richtig Verstanden das die die Battlefield 3 vorbestellt haben auch an der Closed Beta teilnehmen????


 
Nur Origin-Vorbesteller


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2011)

erst kommt ea und dice mit gutmütig und besser als activision und dann saugen sie einen aus ...was los...?


----------



## azzlack (26. September 2011)

Emke schrieb:


> @azzlack
> 
> 1. Caps ausmachen
> 2. Das geht mit dem Reisepass genauso... geht ja nur um die Nummer mit 1 Buchstaben und 7 Zahlen


 

1. Dadurch, dass ich alles groß geschrieben habe , erhielt ich mehr Aufmerksamkeit 
2. Es war nur von Personalausweiß die Rede, deshalb war ich verunsichert. 
3. Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Mantelhuhn (26. September 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Geht nur mit deinem gefälschten Schülerausweis,....schnell das Geburtsdatum mit nem Tintenkiller umändern und los gehts XD


 
achso klar, und das deine personalausweisnummer benötigt wird (wobei ich bezweifle, dass du einen besitzt), das wird somit auch aufgehoben wa? oder kannst ja eine mit tintenkiller malen


----------



## Draikore (26. September 2011)

DerBloP kannst du bitte deine unnötigen Kommentare lassen, es interessiert mich und sicher viele andere nicht ob du nun bei der Beta dabei bist oder nicht und das mit der Personalausweißnummer ist eine gute Idee.

Ramp hat nicht so ganz unrecht, aber wie immer stößt man im Internet meißt auf taube "Ohren", in diesem Fall wohl Blindfische.

Klar gibt es auch 20-30 jährige die sich aufführen als wären diese gerade in die Pupertät gekommen, jedoch der größte Teil liegt unter 18 oder 20 was auch immer. 

Daher sollte es auch gut sein, weil mir die meisten Kiddys mit "jo alta ey der hat voll an", " JA IST KLAR **** dich doch du *********" oder mit ihrem rumgeprolle und "woha ich bin so kuhl ich hau alles weg ich bin der King" und so, schwer auf die Nerven gehen.

Man kann also davon ausgehen das in einer Community, wo mehr auf das Alter geachtet wird wesentlich weniger solcher Spieler vorhanden sind.

Und es heißt nicht das nur, weil die Eltern DENKEN das ihr Kind dazu in der Lage ist damit umzugehen, es auch zu trifft und das Kind davon nicht Psychisch beeinflusst wird.

Da fallen mir nämlich viele möchtegern Reallife Gangster ein, die wohl zu viele Filme/Spiele gespielt/gesehen haben und jetzt so reden und so tun als ob se hier der Obergangster wären und auf solche Leute kann ich gerne verzichten.

Jegliches rumgewhine usw. könnt ihr euch sparen außer es befriedigt euch so sehr, weil ihr euch angesprochen fühlt.

P.S: Wayne Papst falls dieser Kommentar nochmal auftauchen sollte. Für mich nur ein Mann mit ner macke der sich gerne feiern lässt und gerne reden schwingt.


----------



## Delta07 (26. September 2011)

Wer sagt, dass EA den Perso über die Prüfziffer kontroliert? Gibt doch seit einiger Zeit den neuen Perso, der Online fähig ist. Dann sieht die Sache schon wieder etwas anders aus... Perso + Pin macht kurzes ausleihen von Papa um einiges schwieriger


----------



## Savro (26. September 2011)

Und ich bin schon fleißig am zocken  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFbC7pqAEI8


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

Battlelog ist wieder da!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/?returnUrl=|bf3|

Hat schon jemand versucht sich einzulogen?
Ich habs versucht, aber es funktioniert nicht bzw. noch nicht.

See 'ya on Battlefield


----------



## theking2502 (27. September 2011)

Wenn ich mich ins Battlelog einloggen will, kommt "Your account is not allowed to login" obwohl ich MoF die Limited Edition habe (komm mir vor wie ein Noob xD.) Bekomme ich von EA ne Mail oder so, damit ich die closed-Beta zocken kann?


----------



## SonusKitahara (27. September 2011)

@theking2502 
Auf deinem Beta-Key musst du noch warten! oben steht ja, dass die in der Nacht verschickt werden.
Frag mich aber auch warum man sich ins Battlelog noch nich einlogen kann, denn es wird ja der orign Account gefordert!
naja wird schon alles!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. September 2011)

http://www.gamespot.com/shows/on-the-spot/?event=battlefield_3_tournament20110926


die zocken auch schon fröhlich im live stream


----------



## Berlin2005 (27. September 2011)

14 uhr erst na ganz toll wie gut das ich ab 14 uhr arbeiten muss und mir in der zeit nicht mal die beta ziehen kann son dreck ey


----------



## Kwengie (27. September 2011)

ich find das echt besch... eiden, denn schließlich wollte ich BF3 bei Amazon.de auch vorbestellen und was mußte ich lesen?
Genau, das Spiel habe ich zwei Tage später, dann kauf ich dieses doch lieber im Laden am Releasetag und somit habe ich meine Bestellung wieder wegen verspäteter Lieferzeit wieder storniert. Obwohl ich schon bei Amazon bestelle, war dies praktisch der allererste Hinweis mit der Lieferzeitverzögerung.

Auf die Beta kann ich gerne verzichten, da ich an der Alpha teilgenommen habe und die CommRose noch nicht im Spiel enthalten sein wird. Außerdem kauf ich kein anderes Spiel für 50 Mücken, um nur an der Beta teilnehmen zu können...


----------



## wurzn (27. September 2011)

Du musst nix kaufen für die Beta. Is open. Hat wer von den Origin Bestellern seinen key schon? Überhaupt schon wer? Ich noch nix


----------



## Wyvern87 (27. September 2011)

Hab die Medal of Honor Limited bei Origen aktiviert, warte immer noch auf meinen key für die closed beta.....
schweinerei irgendwie


----------



## Faenwulf (27. September 2011)

Moin Leute, schon einer nen Beta key bekommen?

Übrigens, hier gibts nun die ATI Preview Treiber zum download falls einer (so wie ich) ne ATI benutzt 

http://battlefieldo.com/nvidia-ati-bf3-drivers-released/


----------



## lippianer (27. September 2011)

ich warte auch


----------



## lippianer (27. September 2011)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Moin Leute, schon einer nen Beta key bekommen?
> 
> Übrigens, hier gibts nun die ATI Preview Treiber zum download falls einer (so wie ich) ne ATI benutzt
> 
> Nvidia & ATI BF3 Drivers Released | BATTLEFIELDO | Your source for Battlefield 3


 und danke für den treiber


----------



## Necthron (27. September 2011)

Hab leider auch noch nix bekommen....


----------



## immortal15 (27. September 2011)

keine angst die keys werden rechtzeitig kommen und wenn nicht gibt es noch den EA live support ^^


----------



## immortal15 (27. September 2011)

Berlin2005 schrieb:


> 14 uhr erst na ganz toll wie gut das ich ab 14 uhr arbeiten muss und mir in der zeit nicht mal die beta ziehen kann son dreck ey


 
mein chef ( also mein bruder xD ) hat mir heute urlaub gegeben damit ich mit ihm bf3 spielen kann xD das leben ist toll ^^


----------



## Faenwulf (27. September 2011)

lippianer schrieb:


> und danke für den treiber


 
np, immer gerne


----------



## dangee (27. September 2011)

warte auch noch; danke für den treiber auch von mir


----------



## Sylabeth (27. September 2011)

*auch noch wartet*


----------



## Delta07 (27. September 2011)

Schon jemand einen Key bekommen?^^


----------



## dmwDragon (27. September 2011)

ich denke mir mal das wir den Key gegen 14.oo uhr bekommen werden


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. September 2011)

ich denke mal das da EA typisch garkein key kommen wird


----------



## dmwDragon (27. September 2011)

habe gerade mit EA telefoniert nach ca.15 min in der warteschlange wurde mir gesagt das die Mails für die Closed Beta heute ab 14.00 uhr versand werden


----------



## Berlin2005 (27. September 2011)

was ist das für nen scheiss mal ohne witz wenn die beta um 14 uhr anfängt und die emails von 13-15 uhr ausgegeben werden samma gehts noch ? ich meine es tut mir leid aber ich bin berufstätig 14-20 uhr und komme heute abend nach hause und kann dann erst frühestens morgen zocken weil ea zu dumm ist einfach die emails zu versenden den download ab 14 uhr frei zu geben ..........


----------



## Berlin2005 (27. September 2011)

so bin nun arbeiten da der scheiss eh nid kommt ^^


----------



## Faenwulf (27. September 2011)

Wir kriegen nen key, dann Freude Freude dl´en + installieren wir das Game und dann geht der Login vom Server nicht hrhr. War in der letzten Beta auch so, letzteres meine ich :p


----------



## Raffnek30000 (28. September 2011)

*also **r4mp4ge du hast wohl echt nix besseres zu tun als andere zu nerven oder? und plan haste wohl auch nicht. zufälliger weise bin ich vater und weiss deshalb was so rechtlioch los ist. es ist genau so wie es andere schon sagten, es obliegt den eltern ihren kindern sowas zu erlauben oder eben nicht und da hilft auch kein rumgeheule von deiner seite 

mein sohn wird das game sicher nicht spielen da er noch zu klein ist, aber wäre er schon 16 könnte es evtl sein das ich es erlaube, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen ^^

die prüfung durch den publisher / verkäufer ist vollkommen ok, kann aber von mir als vater umgangen werden und das ist vollkommen legal und kann mir niemand verbieten, es sei den das gesetz wird geändert. stell dir vor man darf als 16 jähriger sogar bis 7 uhr morgens in die disco wenn der vater oder die mutter dabei sind und aufpassen, ganz legal.

mag ja sein das es väter gibt die total scheisse sind und ihren kindern alles erlauben, hauptsache sie haben ihre ruhe, das darf aber anderen eltern nicht zum verhängnis werden die sich sehr wohl informieren und wissen was phase ist.
*


----------

